# Anyone experience nausea at 40 weeks?



## Sparkly222

Hi Ladies

Anyone else experiencing nausea combined with terrible heart burn at 40 weeks?

Feeling really sick the last few days but particularly today. Didn't sleep at all well last night - was awake for 4 hours from 1am trying to get rid of heartburn and found it was better sitting up in bed. Only very mild stomach cramps on and off today and my stomach has been a bit gurgly and rather 'regular'! But the worst thing is the nausea. Can't really remember if I had any signs like this when I gave birth to my son 9 years ago. Hoping this is all a sign that labour will be soon - can't wait to meet my little one. x


----------

